# Cabinet Damping for Velodyne Minivee 10?



## hometheateruser (Nov 25, 2010)

I posted this on the AVS forums with no reponses yet. Sorry for the extra-long post...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bit the bullet and ordered the Minivee 10- it was refurbished so I saved some money.
Although the Minivee 10 generally meets my requirements, I am concerned that the cabinet thickness may not be sufficient to keep cabinet resonances at low levels. 
What would some of you folks do?
Any insights, info, or advice is appreciated. Because of the strange sub philosophy of the Minivee (high powered, sealed, small, high excursion), I am hoping to reveal and compensate for the limitations of the design (namely with EQ and damping.) Accuracy and even response at low to moderate volumes is the goal...

Some options I thought of:
Add No Rez from GR Research to the inner walls of the subwoofer enclosure (the rear wall is for amp guts.) 
Leave it alone
Use Dynamat or eDead or similar (maybe just Ice Guard roofing material.)
Use Dynamat or similar with acoustic foam adhered (roll my own No Rez, anyone?)
Stuff it full of fiberglass insulation or Polyfill.
Just adhering acoustic foam to the inner cabinet walls.
Various combos of above^

I plan on EQ'ing the sub. I can't find measurements of the Minivee 10, but I did find some measurements of the Minivee 8, which definately is lacking in the low end. Also, I believe the cabinet thickness of the Minivee 8 is only 1/2", so I'm fairly sure the Minivee 10 will need some damping.

Also, if I add damping material, what should I do with their rolled up piece of foam that is already inside? The internals should be about the same as this Chrysalis Photon 8.
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...ofer/PHOTON8INSIDE4.JPG/image_view_fullscreen

P.S. No Rez is expensive- if I order it I will get extra to slap in my car 6x9 boxes and my car subwoofer box as well.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That final link is broken, I think I fixed it, but double check to be sure.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As far as what I'd do, I get it and measure/listen first. If you don't like what you see/hear, and can chaulk it up to cabinet design, I'd go the EDead route and leave the polyfill in. You can always add fiberglass or acoustic cotton later to roll your own No Rez.


----------

